# Help me out with my rib fail



## bobkomar (Sep 23, 2012)

I smoked 3 racks of ribs today, and while the meat portion turned out great, the Plow boys Yard Bird rub I put on them made the bark taste like eating a salt lick! The ribs used were Saint Louis style, that were vacuum packed and frozen.

At about 9 PM last night, I pulled the silver skin, rubbed them with yellow mustard and then applied rub, wrapped them and put them in the fridge over night.

About noon today, I pulled them out, put some more rub on them, then smoked them using the 3-2-1 method.

When I foiled them, I used Chef JJ's foiling juice.

I then simmered the juice that came out of the foil, and mopped it onto the ribs 10 minuets before I pulled them.

They all looked wonderful, the bones pulled right out, and the meat was tender and moist, but did not pull.

Did I use to much rub? Or is the rub I used just too salty? I'm guessing that the juice that I saved from the foil was loaded with salt as well, and just added to the salt problem when I mopped it on.


----------



## frybob (Sep 23, 2012)

I'd say taste the rub right out of the bottle. If it's too salty then that's probably the problem.

Bob


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 23, 2012)

I have said this many times about ready made Rubs...These people are in the biz of making Money, when it comes to Rubs...Spices COST, Salt Don't! There are a few that are Salt Free but they are more expensive. Make your own. I you liked my Foiling Juice, this Rub was designed to work well with the flavors of Apple and Molasses.

Try this... It is Mild and compliments different style sauces well...If you want spicier increase Blk Pepper to 1T and add 1T Wht Pepper and 1T Mustard powder. BTW... You can make the Foiling Juice into a Sauce...Just add 1/2C Ketchup and 1T Mustard per portion of Foiling Juice to make a more traditional BBQ Sauce....Anything else, just ask...JJ

Mild Bubba Q Rub

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there.


----------



## gotarace (Sep 23, 2012)

Most commercial rubs contain way to much salt. I tried Famous Daves pork rub once on ribs and had the same salty results you experienced here...never again. I have never tried plowboys yard bird rub so i can't comment on the salt content ...but it would be my guess to the culprit to your problem.

You should try making a rub of your own and tweek it to the flavor profile you like.Here is the first basic rub I started with and added different things over time to suit my taste buds.

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup paprika
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 teaspoon cayenne
JJ's foiling sauce is a awesome combination of flavor...don't give up on that. With the small amount of salt in it the sauce surely didn't contribute to your salty problem. Hope you have better luck with your next rib smoke....Len


----------



## dad of four (Sep 24, 2012)

If you allow your ribs to sit overnight with a salty rub, then the salt will draw the moisture out of the meat.

I apply my rub, and then let them sit in the fridge for an hour.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

dad of four said:


> If you allow your ribs to sit overnight with a salty rub, then the salt will draw the moisture out of the meat.
> 
> I apply my rub, and then let them sit in the fridge for an hour.


X2


Frybob said:


> I'd say taste the rub right out of the bottle. If it's too salty then that's probably the problem.
> 
> Bob


X2


----------



## bobkomar (Sep 24, 2012)

gotarace said:


> Most commercial rubs contain way to much salt. I tried Famous Daves pork rub once on ribs and had the same salty results you experienced here...never again. I have never tried plowboys yard bird rub so i can't comment on the salt content ...but it would be my guess to the culprit to your problem.
> 
> You should try making a rub of your own and tweek it to the flavor profile you like.Here is the first basic rub I started with and added different things over time to suit my taste buds.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the sauce dissolved the salt in the rub as it braised in the foil, there for coming out of the foil loaded with about as much salt as it could hold in suspension. I tasted the sauce before I foiled and it was very much to my liking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 24, 2012)

Most people here as well as those on other Smoking sights, Rub their Ribs and other meats then let them rest overnight to absorb the Rub flavors as well as tenderize the meat. Check out the info on Dry Brining...JJ


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 24, 2012)

BobKomar said:


> I smoked 3 racks of ribs today, and while the meat portion turned out great, the Plow boys Yard Bird rub I put on them made the bark taste like eating a salt lick! The ribs used were Saint Louis style, *that were vacuum packed and frozen.*
> 
> At about 9 PM last night, I pulled the silver skin, rubbed them with yellow mustard and then applied rub, wrapped them and put them in the fridge over night.
> 
> ...




99% of the time ribs that are packaged like that have the meat packers own version of flavors and injection already in/on the ribs...  If you notice on the label it will say "up to 10% weight added by injection"..
So there is no telling what they put in them...  I always buy the fresh ribs, nothing added


----------



## venture (Sep 24, 2012)

The freshest meat you can get.

Use only the rub you make or one you know and trust.

Experiment with commercial rubs if you just, but you will find few that you like.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## subotai (Sep 25, 2012)

For baby back ribs we use a simple tri-mix of salt, coarse ground pepper and granulated garlic.  This simple classic spice mix is just right for ribs to allow the flavors of the sweet meat which has more flavor since its right next to the rib bone and the smoke you are using.  Apply the seasoning just before smoking so the salt doesn't dry out the racks.  After smoking finish racks of ribs on the grill with a glaze of your choice.  













28-76.jpg



__ subotai
__ Sep 25, 2012


----------



## sqwib (Sep 25, 2012)

You got some good advice, here's a few more bits to chew on.

I think many times rubs are used incorrectly, That may not be the case here but to give you an example.

The following rub is put on excessively. I have never had salty ribs from this rub, no matter how much I piled on the rub.

This rub is applied the night before






Ingredients

1/3 cup coarse salt (kosher or sea) 
1-1/2 cup (packed) Brown Sugar
1-1/4 cup paprika 
1 Tbsp freshly coarse ground black pepper 
2 Tbsp garlic powder 
¼ cup dried onion flakes 
¼ cup onion powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper 
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp coriander
1 Tbsp rosemary

This rub is used sparingly. and is applied prior to cooking.













2589263330041211880S600x600Q85.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 25, 2012





[h2]Rib Rub: [/h2]
3 tablespoons light brown sugar 
1 teaspoon cayenne powder
2 tablespoons garlic powder 
2 tablespoons onion powder 
2 tablespoons white pepper 
2 tablespoons kosher salt 
1 tablespoon dry mustard, such as Coleman's  
1 teaspoon course black pepper 
5 teaspoons seafood seasoning, such as Old Bay 
1 teaspoon ginger powder
A pre-mop as I like to call it does wonders for flavoring the ribs. This is applied then the rub is added.













2345077470041211880S600x600Q85.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Sep 25, 2012






Equal parts of the following

Worcestershire Sauce

Soy Sauce

Red wine

Then their is mopping, I mop with the pre-mop a few times during the cook.













20120923204.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 25, 2012






Then start building a glaze about an hour before the ribs are done.













20120908282.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 25, 2012






Sometimes I will add a bit of char by placing on a hot grill two minutes each side.













20120923435.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Sep 25, 2012


----------

